# Oh thine Tumbler!



## JohnGuard (Jan 13, 2008)

where be thou-est ??
i dont know about you guys but it's killin me to wait for the Tumbler!!


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

I picked up the 1:6 scale Rc tumbler for $50, so I'm fine without a model.

It just never really said "batmobile" to me at all, though it has an interesting design. Same with the new batwing.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

For what its worth, Tower says mid May. I really wanted one of these a year or two back, but by now my interest has waned and I will pass.


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

My interest is still very strong. I'm sure it will be worth the wait, as will 99% of what Moebius puts out.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

I am not authorized to provide details, but I _can_ say a) it's not too terribly long a wait and b) it's flipping beautiful! A kajillion parts with excellent detail.


----------



## JohnGuard (Jan 13, 2008)

Oh man, my hobby table is screaming for the tumbler !!!!!!


----------



## gregsb (Jun 25, 2008)

Paul...are you doing an photo etch for it?


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Not sure what (if anything) I'll be doing for the Tumbler - the detail's quite good and there's really not much that could be done towards lighting it.


----------



## TIEbomber1967 (May 21, 2012)

So...
Moebius showed the Tumbler at Wonderfest, but did they happen to mention when we would see it on the shelves?
Just curious.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

No date that I was privy to, but it's a fantastic kit!


----------



## Moderbuilderzero (Mar 29, 2013)

Just saw a Tumbler pic over at Cults site. A military sand camo version like in the last movie would be interesting to build!

MBZ.


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

I'm thinking a tumbler with a pair of jet wings added would have made a better Batwing. Might be a good custom modle build up!


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

Someone made a full size Tumbler to compete in the rally Gumball3000. Looks like they scaled up some sort of model or toy.

http://www.wearefow.com/the-tumbler-in-gumball-3000-by-the-team-galag/


----------



## JohnGuard (Jan 13, 2008)

i want a tumbler and I WANT IT NOW !!!!!!!!!!!!! ok, i'll wait till june.................


----------



## TIEbomber1967 (May 21, 2012)

terryr said:


> Someone made a full size Tumbler to compete in the rally Gumball3000. Looks like they scaled up some sort of model or toy.


It's a neat idea, but I remember watching some phone-footage that bystanders shot in Chicago when Dark Knight Rises filmed there, and the turning radius on the Tumblers was just terrible.
Hopefully they fixed this problem, or they just better pray this Gumball race doesn't have many turns.


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

Yeah. I saw some footage where it bounced around corners. There's something wrong with the geometry of the front end. Probably because the wheels mount 'inside out' on 4x4 axle stubs. You can hide it in editing but not in the real world.
And must be hugely impractical to get in and out going over the fenders or tires.

But I'll still buy one. The model that is.


----------



## TIEbomber1967 (May 21, 2012)

terryr said:


> ...And must be hugely impractical to get in and out going over the fenders or tires.
> 
> But I'll still buy one. The model that is.


Oh yeah, it's a must have for me too.


----------



## Daikaiju1 (Apr 26, 2005)

There are some good pics on Hobbysearch:
http://www.1999.co.jp/eng/10229863


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks for the link, they even have sprue shots. I like the detailing shown.


----------



## Daikaiju1 (Apr 26, 2005)

Yeah, I agree, it looks great. Very much looking forward to seeing one in person!


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

But they're calling it The Dark Knight Rises 1/25 Batmobile Tumbler. It wasn't in The Dark Knight Rises.
Unless you make the bad guys conversion.


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Looks great! The parts break down looks completely alien to me. For a car kit that is.


----------



## spawndude (Nov 28, 2007)

Is it called the tumbler because it went over a cliff an bounced around or is it supposed to look like its been in a wreck?

I haven't seen the new batman.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

It was supposed to be able to jump over rivers as a military vehicle before Bruce Wayne took it over. Dunno where the Tumbler name came from, maybe the design people?



spawndude said:


> Is it called the tumbler because it went over a cliff an bounced around or is it supposed to look like its been in a wreck?
> 
> I haven't seen the new batman.


----------



## Dave P (Jan 5, 2005)

Designed for the military by Wayne Enterprises as a bridging vehicle. Pair of tumblers would jump the river, etc. and tow the bridge across. According to Lucius they couldn't make the bridge work, but the tumbler worked just fine.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

I just might be getting one of these too! It's looking pretty cool!


----------



## JohnGuard (Jan 13, 2008)

COME ON MAN !!!! I just want one tumbler! Anytime now..........


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Bandai made one a while back, it was nice but I am looking forward to seeing in person what Moebius does with it...


----------



## JohnGuard (Jan 13, 2008)

I got a question about pricing. The tumbler will be about 10dollars more than the average car model. Why is that? Is there some cool extras? Is it because it's a moebius model? Is there some kind of Hollywood fee? Is it super duper detailed? 
Not really complaint because I will get one. I just wanna know.


----------



## TIEbomber1967 (May 21, 2012)

JohnGuard said:


> I got a question about pricing. The tumbler will be about 10dollars more than the average car model. Why is that? Is there some cool extras? Is it because it's a moebius model? Is there some kind of Hollywood fee? Is it super duper detailed?
> Not really complaint because I will get one. I just wanna know.


I'm sure that the licensing fee from DC has something to do with that.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

JohnGuard said:


> I got a question about pricing. The tumbler will be about 10dollars more than the average car model. Why is that? Is there some cool extras? Is it because it's a moebius model? Is there some kind of Hollywood fee? Is it super duper detailed?
> Not really complaint because I will get one. I just wanna know.


I would imagine tooling costs also play a part in this kit's pricing. These days the average car kit has a one piece body; with the Tumbler's modular body, it would be next to impossible to replicate that faithfully in one piece for an injection molded kit.


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

JohnGuard said:


> COME ON MAN !!!! I just want one tumbler! Anytime now..........


According to CultTVman's site, the Tumbler should be out next month.


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

For those of you interested, the Tumbler kit is available for order on CultTVman's site. Scheduled to ship next week!


----------



## Daikaiju1 (Apr 26, 2005)

Yup, ordered mine, plus the Sci Fi modeller book. Can't wait to see it!


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Ordered mine as well. Passed on the diecast version available here(Oz) in the newsagents since I knew the model was due.


----------



## JohnGuard (Jan 13, 2008)

Shipping?

Yeow-weeeeeee !!!!!!


----------



## TIEbomber1967 (May 21, 2012)

This week!
It will be in stores THIS WEEK!!
Man, I've waited a long time for this. It's a damn shame that it'll be back-burnered 'cuz I'm working on other stuff right now.


----------



## JimPV (Apr 26, 2009)

Looking forward to this. Just watched RISES again last night and made me appreciate the
trilogy anew. Would love a "bat", too!


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

Steve at CultTVman sent an email saying my Tumbler's been shipped. Based on past experience, it should be at my door by Wednesday!


----------



## JohnGuard (Jan 13, 2008)

i'm having trouble breaking into my piggy bank so someone please post pics !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

